# Clearance prices at Lowes



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I will pay you to get me that punch down.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

My store had a bunch of stuff last month when I was there, prices were not spectacular...guess I'm gonna have to pay them another visit!


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Got a couple of the Ideal punch tools for $6.xx each last week.


----------



## kleidealee (Oct 26, 2014)

All the punch downs at my store were gone. They sold out at the $30 mark. Oh well...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't even know how to feel about that. They're practically giving away very decent and quality tools just to make shelf space for over priced foreign garbage. Not sure if it's ironic or sad


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Went there today.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> I don't even know how to feel about that. They're practically giving away very decent and quality tools just to make shelf space for over priced foreign garbage. Not sure if it's ironic or sad


It's sad.


----------



## wyork (Jun 6, 2012)

The ideal punch down tools are still 41 bucks on clearance by me. I keep checking and waiting for 13$!


----------



## kleidealee (Oct 26, 2014)

dawgs said:


> Went there today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39828


That's crazy.


----------



## Judoka (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmmmm. They are opening a new Lowes in Sault Ste Marie, Ontario,....in January. Will have to see what type of deals / supplies they have going on. Damn, that was some good pricing for sure!!


----------



## kleidealee (Oct 26, 2014)

Judoka said:


> Hmmmm. They are opening a new Lowes in Sault Ste Marie, Ontario,....in January. Will have to see what type of deals / supplies they have going on. Damn, that was some good pricing for sure!!


I doubt they will shelf any of the Ideal stuff if it's a new store. The deals are coming from Lowes stores phasing out existing product lines that are being replaced with the Southwire junk. Your new store will be full of China made crap.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Jeez, I thought when I paid $23 for the snap and seal tool a few weeks ago I was getting a deal, can't believe its $3 now


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Scored a couple more of the punch tools for $4.xx today, and some of the lesser items at $1.xx each. The sticker on the shelf for the punch was still at $16.xx, so paid to have it price-checked.


----------



## noble (Feb 18, 2013)

It is sad.

More importantly, make a statement by not buying the southwire junk.


Then at some point down the road...it will be on its way out.


----------



## meEndres (Nov 21, 2014)

Do not buy southwire!!


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

noble said:


> It is sad.
> 
> More importantly, make a statement by not buying the southwire junk.
> 
> ...


Going to Lowe's for anything related to electrical is sad. Their selection is terrible, and inconsistent in different areas.


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know much about southwire besides they usually sold wire.

My boss gave me a southwire romex stripper the other day because I only have standard strippers. It's def not a high quality tool, but I'll take it free!


----------



## kleidealee (Oct 26, 2014)

dawgs said:


> Went there today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 39828


 

I had to pay $25 for the Omni Seal Pro Compression Tool. It was the last one though and I knew it'd disappear before the price dropped further. Still hurts to see that picture though,


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I want to kick myself! Finally had a chance to stop by Lowe's and this was all they had left...asked the guy where all the other clearance stuff was "oh it was in the way for Black Friday so it got thrown out" GRRR



$8.26


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Made it over to a yuppie part of Columbus this past weekend, and most of it was cleared out, I got an Ideal RG6 stripper for %50 off, but have no idea when I'll use it. I applaud Lowes for seeking profits and charging high dollar for cheap tools, but have to wonder how long the ruse will last. I know I make an effort to tell everyone I know that Lowes is an abominable Wal-Mart clone.


----------



## Phadden1980 (Dec 25, 2014)

How come I can never catch these deals.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

nbb said:


> Made it over to a yuppie part of Columbus this past weekend, and most of it was cleared out, I got an Ideal RG6 stripper for %50 off, but have no idea when I'll use it. I applaud Lowes for seeking profits and charging high dollar for cheap tools, but have to wonder how long the ruse will last. I know I make an effort to tell everyone I know that Lowes is an abominable Wal-Mart clone.


 I bought one at a garage sale for a buck. I was hardly used.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Two years ago our local Lowles did it with Klein, I missed that sale. 
The following year they did it with Ideal. I grabbed a few things including a 1" bender for $15.


----------



## Phadden1980 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wirenuting said:


> Two years ago our local Lowles did it with Klein, I missed that sale.
> The following year they did it with Ideal. I grabbed a few things including a 1" bender for $15.


Yeah a guy was telling me about the klein sales and it made me sick I didn't get in on that.


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

I keep watching my local Lowes for that sale. They still have Ideal, and still at normal pricing...

Maybe this is a US vs. Canada thing...

I just have to make an effort to go there every week....


----------



## michoi (Jun 29, 2014)

Somewhere_401 said:


> I keep watching my local Lowes for that sale. They still have Ideal, and still at normal pricing...
> 
> Maybe this is a US vs. Canada thing...
> 
> I just have to make an effort to go there every week....


I'm in Ontario and everything at my local lowes is ideal tools at regular price.


----------



## michoi (Jun 29, 2014)

Somewhere_401 said:


> I keep watching my local Lowes for that sale. They still have Ideal, and still at normal pricing...
> 
> Maybe this is a US vs. Canada thing...
> 
> I just have to make an effort to go there every week....


I'm in Ontario and everything at my local lowes is ideal tools at regular price.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I checked here in brooklyn and all the ideal stuff were gone. Only left is that garbage southwire


----------



## SuperTurbo (Nov 14, 2013)

Man.... can't believe that I miss this post When I went to the states before X'mas. Well.... I will swing by to my Canada Lowes, and see will they price match it LMAO


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

Still nothing on sale at my local Lowes....

No sign of them going on sale anytime soon. So maybe the Canadian Lowes are smarter? :thumbup:


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

Lower sells Knipex, Greenlee and Ideal here (seen a few parts of Canada). Never seen Southwire tools but I don't go often. Weird how they operate.


----------



## speers16 (Dec 31, 2014)

South wire is garbage.


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

fp.unit said:


> Lower sells Knipex, Greenlee and Ideal here (seen a few parts of Canada). Never seen Southwire tools but I don't go often. Weird how they operate.


--
In Ontario it is the same. 

Strange how it works. I did get some tools at HD the last time they did a major change over....


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

Still nothing on sale. I guess Lowes Canada is wanting to keep quality, and have learned from the example down south....


----------

